# The manual for the 600EX-RT and ST-E3-RT are now available at Canons site



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 5, 2012)

The manual for the 600EX-RT and ST-E3-RT are now available at Canons site
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300007515/01/st-e3-rt-c-en.pdf - the ST-E3-RT
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300007510/01/600ex-600ex-rt-c-en.pdf - the 600EX-RT


----------

